# Look 585 09 vs 10?



## Ohm (Dec 14, 2009)

I have never owned a look frame but I have used their pedals since they were released to the market. I know very little about their frame models but are willing to learn. I don't like the ISP thing and have started to look at the 585.

What are the differences between the 09 Pro team and the 10 Origin model other than the paint job?


edit; I have read that there are no differences other than the paint job - makes my choice very easy!


----------



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

Speaking as someone who now owns both an 'old' LOOK (2001 KG281) and 'new' 586, I can tell you I love these bikes! You'll be glad you bought a LOOK.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

> edit; I have read that there are no differences other than the paint job - makes my choice very easy!


You are correct. Pro Team refers to the the paint scheme. 

However, it might not be as easy as you think. They now offer the 586 with a standard seat-post and they have surprisingly lowered the price.


----------



## SaddleTime (Nov 23, 2009)

Just a quick note about your reply, maximum7 - I think OP was asking about the 585, which is obviously different than the 586: 585 has a lugged frame and has (I believe) always had a standard seatpost. While they are closing down the 585 line it looks like the monocoque 586 is being held over and maybe they've added the standard seatpost to fill the void in the line, who knows?


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks, but I guess I took this,


> I know very little about their frame models but are willing to learn. I don't like the ISP thing and have started to look at the 585.


..to mean that the reason why he was looking at the 585 was because it was the only bike in the line up that offered the standard seatpost. 
Now, new for this year, they offer the 586 with a standard post, so he has other choices. 

Sorry, if I'm wrong.


----------



## SaddleTime (Nov 23, 2009)

Good point, well-taken. I don't mean to be arguing over someone else's thread... 

That's a pretty nice-looking bike you've attached...


----------



## Ohm (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks for the 586 tip but the real reason for liking the 585 is the lugs and the fact that its a nice frame of course. Tomorrow I could have changed my mind though but I will (hopefully) never like the ISP idea. 

How much is a fair price for a 585 do you think?


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

> Thanks for the 586 tip but the real reason for liking the 585 is the lugs and the fact that its a nice frame of course.


I couldn't agree more. Hardly anyone one is lugging anymore, and you should pick one up before they are gone. 
Look has made a big mistake retiring these bikes as they will never come close to replacing them performance-wise. 



> How much is a fair price for a 585 do you think?


Probably between 2000 and 2300 new. 

http://www.excelsports.com/main.asp?page=2&vendor=LOOK


----------



## twiggy73 (Jan 19, 2010)

I have a 2010 585 (have a look at my review) 

and it is amazing so if I was you i would grab a classic before they are all gone. you will never regret it. I also have a look kg 86 they are both amazing bikes, but i am absolutely loving the 585 
recently did a 128 mile ride and felt so good after it i wished i had done the longer ride on the day 

Just do it lol 

Twiggy


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

I have had my 585 for 5 years. During that time a few bikes have come and gone but the 585 has been a constant.

It is equally adept tearing up the local Industrial park crit as it is at providing a comfortable platform to grind out a double century. And it is a beautiful looking bike. The carbon lug and tube construction is both classic and also yet modern looking. Get one while you are able.


----------



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

quite honestly, i love my kg281 so much i wouldn't mind checking ebay and rbr for an extra frame or 2. its amazing how a frame that was used in the tdf less than 10 years ago by jalabert to win stages can be had for well under $1k now.


----------



## flying (Feb 17, 2004)

nyvram said:


> Speaking as someone who now owns both an 'old' LOOK (2001 KG281) and 'new' 586, I can tell you I love these bikes! You'll be glad you bought a LOOK.


That is the truth of it..... :thumbsup: 

I had a KG381 before the 585 & the quality has always been there.

They really have there act together.


----------

